# I love her so much I can't stay hard



## Cobo

So I've been fucking this girl. It's terrific. I'm falling in love with her, but I am just another boy to her. The other day I went soft for the first time in my life. I was looking into her eyes as we fucked and I realized that she is the most beautiful, innocent creature that is. I love her with my soul. I new then that if she doesn't love me back I am going to die and the prospect terrifies me.

I need to find a way to express my love her. I want to give her the most beautiful gift in the world. I've come seeking your wisdom, STP. My life is in your hands.


----------



## MrD

feelsbadman..
I cant give much advice, I fail at these things, just do not let your mind get in the way of your heart.


----------



## Filth

dont cheat on her?


----------



## Alaska

rofl @ picture.

I believe we went through this already, Cobo. Do what ya gotta do.


----------



## venusinpisces

Cobo said:


> I new then that if she doesn't love me back I am going to die and the prospect terrifies me.
> 
> I need to find a way to express my love her. I want to give her the most beautiful gift in the world.


First of all, it's never a good idea to be so dependent on any one person. If you really love her then find a way to support both yourself and her, that way she'll know you will be there for her during hard times.


----------



## whaleofashrimp

find a gay clubber type..they always have a viagra hookup..mix it with opiotes..fuck her 4 hours straght till all three holes are swolleen black and blue
pretend shes a woman u really hate..then hate fuck er if u dont want the chemicals...that works for me


----------



## ericafuckyea

whatever you do DO NOT tell her about the whole 'i'd die without you' thing. thats a scary thing to hear, and tends to breed resentment towards the person who said it. just continue doing whatever you're doing so far and be respectful, listen to her, show interest in her interests, etc. don't do cocaine as it will potentiate your current erection challenges.  good luck.


----------



## CXR1037

hahahahahaha, oh wow


----------



## catingeorgia

ok stop...take a breath. what you should do in my opinion is ponder whether or not you are in love or infatuated. as is often seen in relationships where infatuation is involved obsession can be a roadblock to a good healthy relationship. do some soul searching on whats healthy and whats unhealthy. i would dare to presume that your comment on how "i am just another boy to her" shows me that you feel belittled in comparrison. all the signs are there and its time for you to get a better idea about who you should be with. maybe im wrong...if this is the case then quit putting the pussie on the pedestal. im just kidding but really....quit it


----------



## catingeorgia

whaleofashrimp said:


> find a gay clubber type..they always have a viagra hookup..mix it with opiotes..fuck her 4 hours straght till all three holes are swolleen black and blue
> pretend shes a woman u really hate..then hate fuck er if u dont want the chemicals...that works for me


 
also an epic idea:hf:


----------



## Ithyphallic

Million times agree with what Catingeorgia said, I'm going through the same shit and it's all definitely shit to think about. Do what's right for you, make sure you're comfortable in your own skin and you're happy where your at in life and the lady you love will see that and react to it. One can't give of themselves unless they can recieve of themselves first.


----------



## catingeorgia

Ithyphallic said:


> Million times agree with what Catingeorgia said, I'm going through the same shit and it's all definitely shit to think about. Do what's right for you, make sure you're comfortable in your own skin and you're happy where your at in life and the lady you love will see that and react to it. One can't give of themselves unless they can recieve of themselves first.


 
i gotta give it to ya ithyphallica. very well put


----------



## Pr0ta90n15t

Right, steal flowers for her...if you can find a pie on a windowsill, steal that too, then take pictures proving it happened and tell me where it is 'cause dammit, I want to steal at least one pie from a windowsill before I die.


----------



## Deleted member 125

get hard. its not hard.


----------



## whaleofashrimp

cantcureherpes said:


> get hard. its not hard.


 u ever try fucking a fat chick?


----------



## wizehop

The one who cares least controls the relation ship......you want to keep her don't worry so much and fuck her...girls like men who stay hard.

Like CCH says


----------



## wokofshame

viagra...duh


----------



## Alaska

Chubby girls are easier to stay hard for than bone-thin chicks... I just recently discovered this.  Sucks the girl I'm with is 100 pounds right now and all. haha.


----------



## Monkeywrench




----------



## louie

doesnt anyone here have anything better to do?


----------



## The Cheshire

try anal


----------



## sutible4livestok

ericafuckyea said:


> whatever you do DO NOT tell her about the whole 'i'd die without you' thing. thats a scary thing to hear, and tends to breed resentment towards the person who said it. just continue doing whatever you're doing so far and be respectful, listen to her, show interest in her interests, etc. don't do cocaine as it will potentiate your current erection challenges.  good luck.



For sure on the cocaine bit, not good for the junk. Actually this seems lie the best response ever.


----------



## farmer john

whaleofashrimp said:


> find a gay clubber type..they always have a viagra hookup..mix it with opiotes..fuck her 4 hours straght till all three holes are swolleen black and blue
> pretend shes a woman u really hate..then hate fuck er if u dont want the chemicals...that works for me


 
god i love you whale of shrimp... dam that sounded so wrong in this context


----------



## Cobo

god damn it stp, what im asking for is like an awesome date idea. or im just going to have to resort to hate fucking her.


----------



## stove

haha okay honestly, if you're asking for date advice on StP, you're probably already so far up shit creek you'll need a tugboat to get out.

Seriously, consider your audience.


----------



## wokofshame

We should have a "Hairiest Hands of STP" contest


----------



## whaleofashrimp

do something that might get u killed? like sneak on a high rise via fire escape..get drunk..and then fuck in full view like that collige kid


----------



## Nelco

stove said:


> haha okay honestly, if you're asking for date advice on StP, you're probably already so far up shit creek you'll need a tugboat to get out.
> 
> Seriously, consider your audience.



ha ha!


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

TRUST ME BRO, the only way to keep forever and to never have to feel the pain of rejection is to kill her. then no one can take her away.


----------



## Alaska

louie said:


> doesnt anyone here have anything better to do?


 
Fuck no.


----------



## MiztressWinter

coolguyeagle76' said:


> TRUST ME BRO, the only way to keep forever and to never have to feel the pain of rejection is to kill her. then no one can take her away.



Lol'd


----------



## dawgrunner

talk to her, tell her you enjoy being with her. You want to know in words what she see's in you and the future she see's for the both of you. You can't have a intelligent conservation about sex and emotions before and after you first need to learn to talk to her. Actually learn to talk to any woman. tall, skinny, short,fat, brown, green and purple. Come on now be a positive person and talk this out. On the date or before the date.


----------



## MalloryJen

stove said:


> haha okay honestly, if you're asking for date advice on StP, you're probably already so far up shit creek you'll need a tugboat to get out.
> 
> Seriously, consider your audience.


 
lol this mad me laugh. But really, i disagree. I feel that a lot of us on the road or that have traveled on and off for a while... it all started with love somewhere. so we may be the experienced ones. Not nessasaraly the right ones, but for sue the experienced ones. The hurt ones. Trying still to figure out where we fit. Maybe that's why we feel most at home on the open road and all collect here. I don't know. I feel like i could never be happy with anormal life, yet i want it... but well... i've settled in savannah. I like the stablility, but i miss the rich spirit and freedom of traveling. I think i felt more at home, and alive on a hilside or railway, then here in this house... trying to pay rent every moth, bills, working just to live. when i was living full before. I don't know.


----------



## Raging Bird

Give her an attractive dating prospect by manning up and cutting out the desperate bullshit.


----------



## Lizzzzz

lololololol yeah cut the desperate shit. love is great, especially when it's new. but it's all just chemicals. if you're REALLY "meant" for each other, it'll be in the chemistry. see if taking a huge whiff of her armpits gets you hard. does it for my husband. makes him cum, too.


----------



## JungleBoots

@[email protected] thanks lizz...


----------



## Nelco

i hate you dude
congrats on finding love


----------



## cheeses

i herd duch rudders and stove pipeing get anyone hard, allso filthy lopez anyone?? like a fucking brick


----------



## slurricane

lol good thread


----------



## slurricane

whaleofashrimp said:


> u ever try fucking a fat chick?


you are quality


----------

